# chains???



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

just wondering where a good place to get good offroad chains would be?? I have some old ones that aren't great that were handed down to me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Try the local tire shops in your area. If you don't find what you want check out this place on line.

http://www.tirechain.com/


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Les Swab


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Costco even has them. Not sure on the quality compared to others, but hey, they got em.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Les Schwab lets you return them in the spring if they are unused.


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

I have two really good sets of heavy duty chains for 16" tires. Got them at Smith and Edwards north of Ogden. You can't believe how much difference even one set makes, let alone two.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cal-Ranch.


-DallanC


----------



## BIGDADDY (Nov 13, 2010)

Utah Barrel


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wallmart


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

A little late on the reply, but honestly, I would check your loacl DI. I have found some for my car multiple times there.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I always go to Checker Auto parts (now called oreilly's auto parts). Also you can try Pep Boys. Stay away from the wires they are useless.


----------

